# Xcode : autres langages ?



## alexh (8 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

j'aimerais utiliser Xcode pour coder, mais en autre chose que du C-like.
Vue la qualité de l'interface et des fonctionnalités d'Xcode (on oublie les bugs), je me suis dit qu'avec un peu de modularité Xcode remplaçerait bien emacs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (qui, bien qu'étant un vénérable ancêtre, a quelques défauts, dont celui majeur d'être codé en lisp ...).

Mais j'ai l'impression qu'ajouter des modules pour Xcode n'est pas de tout repos, et même pas documentée du tout.

Quelqu'un aurait des infos (docs, tutoriaux) ?
Quelqu'un sait aussi si Apple a parlé un jour de permettre à la communauté OpenSource - qui est qd même importante derrière OS X - d'apporter des modules à Xcode ?

Merci


----------



## molgow (8 Novembre 2003)

Je ne sais pas si ça peut t'aider, mais j'avais réalisé un petit article sur comment créer des _project template_ pour Project Builder. Le principe doit rester le même pour XCode.

Les project templates sont les modèles qui apparaissent lorsque tu fais "nouveau projet". Tu peux les modifier aisément. Tu peux aussi en créer des nouveaux pour les langages que tu veux, pourvu que tu aies un compilateur qui puisse s'exécuter par ligne de commande.

Par contre, tu auras le problème de l'indentation et de la coloration syntaxique si ton langage n'est pas reconnu par XCode. Et ça je ne sais pas si c'est possible de rajouter la reconnaissance d'un langage avec XCode ou PB. Je vais jeter un coup d'oeil pour voir si c'est possible et si oui comment...


----------



## alexh (8 Novembre 2003)

un dev d'apple m'a répondu sur la mailing list d'xcode :

Currently, aside from the .pbfilespec and .pblangspec file (which can be used to provide syntax coloring and file type information), there isn't much support for integrating "other" languages into Xcode. We also have newer features like build rules (see the 'Rules' tab of the target inspector) and we provide the "GNU Makefile target" which can be use more generically to drive an external build system, but our main focus is on the C family of languages (C, C++, ObjC, ObjC++, Java, and AppleScript.

I think it's fair to say that, in the long run, many of us on the team would like to see Xcode be able to deal better with these "other' languages, but for now our focus is on improving the support for the core set of languages above.

et pas de notice pour les fichiers cités : 

the best thing you can do is look at the .pbfilespec and .pblangspec files in the DevToolsCore framework.

donc ça risque d'être un peu root pour l'instant ...


----------



## molgow (8 Novembre 2003)

Mais si c'est possible...

Par exemple, lorsque tu installes le compilateur Ada, il t'installe un nouveau modèle de projet pour Ada, et si je me souviens bien, la syntaxe est colorée.

Dis nous peut-être quel langage tu voudrais pouvoir utiliser avec XCode.


----------



## alexh (8 Novembre 2003)

J'ai pas dit que c'était impossible, j'ai dit que c'était assez root pour l'instant ...

Mon usage du moment c'est LaTeX. Il y a bien un gars qui a écrit deux fichiers pour la coloration, mais c'est pas parfait (c'en est même encore loin) ; je voudrais bien les compléter (ça serait déjà pas mal d'avoir une bonne coloration), mais sans connaître les détails précis des specs de ces fichiers, c'est impossible de faire du bon boulot ...

Ensuite, j'aimerais pouvoir coder de l'Eiffel. Y a bien des gars qui avaient fait un module PB pour Eiffel, plutôt très bien fait, mais c t du shareware limité, et j'aimerais bien pouvoir disposer d'un set d'outils free ....


----------



## molgow (9 Novembre 2003)

Il faudrait trouver la grammaire EBNF de Latex. Mais à vu de nez, elle ne doit pas être très compliquée. C'est toujours des trucs du genre \balise{...} ou \debut{balise} .. \fin{balise}.

Tu aurais l'url de ce fichier de coloration syntaxique déjà commencé ?

A part ça, pour compiler du Latex avec Project Builder, je pense que ça doit être faisable.


----------



## alexh (9 Novembre 2003)

ici : http://www.skoda.com/work.html

sinon y a quelques finesses latex : 

les commentaires : % (pas original),

les maths : $ ... $  et  $$ ... $$

en fait ce que je pensais trouver, c'était précisément des scripts transformant une BNF (ou autre) en un fichier de spec ...


----------



## jannold2 (25 Octobre 2008)

un peu tard, mais bon... ça aidera surement des gens
j'ai écrit un petit truc pour se servir de latex sous xcode ici : http://jannaud.free.fr/lirearticle.php?id=20&maxi=10
il y a les template à télécharger, et ca dit comment utiliser tout ça. très simple.
il ne manque en effet, 5 ans plus tard (!!) que la coloration syntaxique.


----------



## Gz' (29 Octobre 2008)

Sinon, y a  TextMate pour le LaTeX qui est génial payant mais ça en vaut vraiment la peine je trouve.


----------

